# Civil Aggression/Drive



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

If this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it.

So, I'm a bit confused about civil aggression/drive at the moment. I think I've gotten a pretty good understanding of what it means. Basically, the dog is willing to continue the fight past the 'game' stage. This type of drive is more ideal for police K-9s working the street than dogs simply competing in SchH, am I right?

But I can't really decide if this is a 'good' thing. Granted, I understand that 'good' is relative based on what you want to do with your dog. For a non-police K-9 or non-SchH dog, is civil drive a good thing or a liability? Does socialization alone teach a dog when it needs to be calm and cool versus going into 'attack mode?'

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Doing a quick Google search I found this website:

http://www.workingdogs.com/dom1.htm

Very interesting stuff.


----------

